# Fin-Nor Offshore 9500 Mega Stationärrolle auf Lager!



## tackle-import.com

Hallo Leute,

die Stationärrolle mit der größten Schnurfassung 
Fin-Nor Offshore 9500 ist ab sofort bei uns im Lager!






*                      Fin-Nor Offshore Spinning 9500         *

                                 Der Fin-Nor Offshore Spinning 9500 dürfte kaum eine andere Stationärrolle in Sachen Kompromisslosigkeit und Schnurfassung das Wasser reichen. 


Ausgestattet ist sie mit einem verwindungsfreiem Gehäuse aus Aluminium, einm starken salzwasserfestem Edelstahlgetriebe, beidseitig versiegelte Edelstahlkugellager und die spezielle, ruckfrei arbeitende mehrscheiben Offshore Bremse sind ein Garant für lange Lebensdauer und Freude am Drill. 

Technische Details und Ausstattung: 
Gewicht: 1105 g 
Übersetzung: 4,4 :1 
Schnurfassung monofil m/mm: 550 m /0,40 
Kugellager: 4  
CNC gefrästes Alumnium Gehäuse, Rotor und Spule 
Edelstahl Getriebe und Spulenachse 
überdimensioniertes mehrscheiben Bremssystem  
Beidseitig versiegelte Edelstahlkugellager 
ergonomischer T-Kurbelgriff
ca. 108 cm Schnureinzug pro Umdrehung


http://www.tackle-import.com

Gruß,

Kristina und Kai


----------

